# Blocking the sun



## cleanbuds (Feb 22, 2015)

My windows are all west facing and during the day the sun kills my grow tent. 

60F outside, 77 inside and 86 in the tent when the sun is shinning. with no sun I run perfect temps

I can't just put a curtain because of the way my window opens. I need a real type of material that I can cut, size and secure to the outside of the window. That way the window can be opened while the curtain is still down completely blocking the sun.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 22, 2015)

Took this pic from the outside I want the curtain here on these 2 windows individually then another one for the bottom. So I'll need 3 different sizes of material to cover them. 


So I guess plain and simple, what material is weather proof, blocks the sun, and can be cut and secured to these windows? Thanks again guys I really appreciate it 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2015)

They sell window film at Home Depot. That goes on the inside the window. Also running lights at night will help.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2015)

Panda film.


----------



## zem (Feb 22, 2015)

you can use extruded polystyrene or regular polystyrene. get them at the thickness of your frame, they are great heat insulators especially the extruded one, but the regular would need to be painted or a film added to it to block light 100%


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Panda film.



<---- I agree with Rose.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 22, 2015)

awesome thanks!! looking into panda film to see how obnoxious it would be to reflect the sun. dcduck I'd love to run it through the night but the only place it can go is in my room and I have to close the window at night because there's way too many motorcycles flying by here all night waking me up (it's like a damn racetrack outside)


----------

